# Refridgerator Door



## moneymike (Aug 24, 2011)

I need a new door for my RV Refridgerator.  Just the door mind you.  Here are the specs on the fridge.   It is a Dometic, Model # RM2400, Product # 9267020, Serial #6104058, 1.3 AMP, Refrigerator Volume: 3.9 cubic feet.  It measures 33.5" tall by 21.5"wide.  Can anyone recommend where I might be able to find this please??? Thanks.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Refridgerator Door

well you said NEW DOOR so why not just order one from Domestic and have it shipped to you. remember new is better than old less trouble with the old seal. GOOD LUCK


----------



## krsmitty (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Refridgerator Door

RV parts store....if one around you.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Refridgerator Door

I can get one for you.  Let me know if you want me to look into it.


----------



## moneymike (Aug 25, 2011)

Re: Refridgerator Door

Hey Hollis thanks for the reply...I guess I failed to mention that Dometic does not make this door anymore.


----------



## moneymike (Aug 25, 2011)

Re: Refridgerator Door

Kenneth- yeah that would be great!!!...Look forward to hearing back from ya, thanks for your help!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 25, 2011)

Re: Refridgerator Door

Mike,
Your right, that door is no longer available from Dometic.  Your options are to search RV salvage yards or buy the RM 2410 Refer. as a replacement refer.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Re: Refridgerator Door

Sorry Mike, I did not know that they no longer made that series of refrigerators. But I know Ken at GST can get what you need and at a great cost. give him a try and see if you to can get together and work it out . good luck


----------



## vanole (Aug 25, 2011)

Re: Refridgerator Door

moneymike,

Have a buddy who swears by these folks  Ickes RV Surplus and Supply  701 W Huntington St Montpelier, IN 47359  ph-765-728-5668.  He was looking for a shifter panel for his 96 Holiday Rambler M/H.  Found the original supplier and they wanted almost $200 for a new one and he picked one up from Ickes for $45.

Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------

